

Idea / Project Tracking for Programmers - superman3275
http://www.trak-it.org/

======
yitchelle
Hey, congrats on the launch. For your landing page, I would love to see some
screenshots of your product like how you present the graphs, what kind of
stats are being reported etc.

In one of your blurb, you say "Trak simply looks and behaves beautifully.",
lets see it.

~~~
superman3275
I'll add some screenshots today. I've been thinking about changing the layout
of the explanation section to add that.

------
superman3275
This is a new project I've been working on. It basically keeps track of
projects / ideas and their completion. It was designed for programmers.

